# Help wth settings in a delivery room??



## Burn4u1617 (Jul 22, 2014)

Hey all.  So, I'm not by any means, a photographer (more like a wanna-be photographer).  I start school for it soon.  I was wondering if y'all could give me some advice?  My best friend is due to have her baby VERY soon (she's due August 3rd). I will be in the delivery room to take pictures so that her husband can focus on her and the baby instead of fumbling around, trying to get a picture.  I want these pictures to be as good as I am able to get them.  I was wondering if anybody could give me an idea what settings I'd need to use on my camera?  Like for my ISO and whatnot.  I have a Canon t2i  with the 18-55mm kit lense and a 55-250mm lense that my husband just recently got for me for my birthday.  Any help would be GREATLY appreciated!!


----------



## SnappingShark (Jul 22, 2014)

put a blindfold on, set the camera to automatic and don't look at your best friend's vajayjay.


----------



## KmH (Jul 22, 2014)

For us to give you specific settings you would need to tell us how much light you will have to work with.

Use the 18-55 mm lens. 
Set the ISO to 3200, that will keep the shutter speed up.
Use Program AE mode (see pages 60 - 61 of your T21 user manual)


----------



## Light Guru (Jul 22, 2014)

KmH said:


> For us to give you specific settings you would need to tell us how much light you will have to work with.



Yup. NOBODY here knows the exact light conditions that will be in the room so NOBODY here can tell you exactly what settings to use.


----------



## cheshirecat79 (Jul 22, 2014)

Delivery rooms are typically VERY bright with a possible combination of halogen, LED, and metal halide light. 

Bring the 18-55. I agree with program AE mode. I don't believe you're going to need 3200 ISO in the delivery room, but you may in recovery (where rooms are typically much less bright).

Remember in all the hustle and bustle to focus on the mother and father- there's going to be a lot of people in the room moving around, so it will get a bit hectic.


----------



## bratkinson (Jul 23, 2014)

Duplicate posting...http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/...forum/365318-help-settings-delivery-room.html

See my response in that thread.


----------



## runnah (Jul 23, 2014)

As a parent I strongly suggest investing in one of these.

Canon Canon ERC-E4S Small EOS DSLR Rain Cover 4734B001 B&H Photo


----------

